# Where to start - considering moving to DIRECTV



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm frustrated with both the service and cost of my TWC service. The DIRECTV offers and bundles are quite appealing, so, for the last several days, I've been reading posts and searching for info here, trying to pre-answer questions I have about switching over to D* without starting another thread (or six).

Other than the 'Beginner's FAQ' thread under 'Tips and resources' I haven't found anything devoted to generic questions. Have I missed something?

So far, I still have 6 or 8 questions that either don't have an answer I can find or are answered in a pretty dated thread. What would be the preferential way to handle my series of questions - all in a new post or separately?

I've appreciated all the education I've gained so far. Thanks in advance for any direction and advice on where to look from here.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

SVTarHeel said:


> I'm frustrated with both the service and cost of my TWC service. The DIRECTV offers and bundles are quite appealing, so, for the last several days, I've been reading posts and searching for info here, trying to pre-answer questions I have about switching over to D* without starting another thread (or six).
> 
> Other than the 'Beginner's FAQ' thread under 'Tips and resources' I haven't found anything devoted to generic questions. Have I missed something?
> 
> ...


Hit us with them!

And :welcome_s to DBSTalk!

- Merg


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Go ahead and ask them here. We'll do our best to answer your questions.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I reiterate Hooser's comments, typically there are enough folks that can answer your questions. Good luck!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Just get the #1 Satellite Provider of HD and you will Love it!!! I've been with them since 1995 and I don't regret it at all.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

convem24 said:


> I reiterate Hooser's comments...


And what am I? Chopped liver?!? :lol:

- Merg


----------



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

Here are the biggest ones. I've tried to give background info that may help others in the same situation, so I've bolded the actual questions:

My biggest frustration with TWC currently is recording reliability (followed closely by lack of hard drive space). I'm assuming the recommendation here would be that the HR24 is the only one to consider. *Correct?* Assuming that, I e-mailed Solid Signal about a local install but that e-mail was returned. An e-mail reporting that problem to them hasn't been acknowledged.

When TWC upgraded me to their new(ish) Navigator DVR software, I lost the ability to use one tuner to send a recorded program to DVD in the background. *Do any of the D* DVRs have a 'copy to DVD' function?*

The best D* price I have is from a mailing we got with offers "not available to the general public." They are $5/mo less than the website and all the newspaper inserts/mailers. I would also like to consider switching to AT&T DSL, but their listed D* prices are higher than the intro offers on the D* site. *Does anyone have any recent experience with establishing new service involving AT&T?*

*Will a satellite installation affect any of my existing TWC lines?* Since we've never dabbled with satellite, I'm not 100% committed yet, so I'd like the option to easily go back to cable internet if we encounter a horrible situation of some kind.

Thanks!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The newest receiver model is the HR24. With regard to harddrive space, it has a 500GB drive, but you can hook up an eSATA drive with a capacity of 2TB if you desire. There is info on this site about the best setup to use for a eSATA config. As for guaranteeing that you get an HR24, you would need to order through a retailer (Solid Signal) or a local installer. If you order through DirecTV and get the Whole Home DVR package, there is a higher chance you will get an HR24, but it is not guaranteed.

The only way to copy to a DVD, would be to use one of the outputs on the DVR to the DVD recorder, play the recording on the DVR, and then start the DVD recorder.

If you don't want to use your TWC lines (and depending how they are run in the house it might not be possible to use them--the cables need to be home runs--basically run from one location straight to the room without being split), DirecTV can run new lines. However, be aware that the standard install is to run cables along the outside of the house and through an exterior wall to your rooms. If you want cables run inside behind walls, you will end up paying the installer for a custom install.

- Merg


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

1. No. But Dish can.
2. I signed up separately then notified AT&T of my D* account number after the fact and got $5 discounts on each bill. Not sure how it works with combined billing.
3. D* installer cut my incoming cable without even asking, so watch them carefully. Otherwise, they can reuse your existing wiring for the most part. Just tell the installer what you want so he knows what to leave alone.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

If you are a member of Costco ($180 Costco Card) or AAA ($10/mo discount for 20 mo's), that's the best way to go. Their promo's are in addition to the DIRECTV offers that you can get. Then order DSL through AT&T and let them know you have DIRECTV, so they can give you the $5 bundle discount. I switched from Time Warner cable 2+ years ago and never looked back. I did leave all my cable wiring in place, but never needed them. Very glad I made the switch!


----------



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

OK, I was afraid that I had lost my copy to DVD function for good. I had read that Dish and TiVo had that option, but DIRECTV was never mentioned.

And I can contact a place like Solid Signal to schedule an install with HR24/H24, getting the D* offers from them. *Since the AAA offer is a special number, does that mean it only works 'direct' with/through DIRECTV?*

I have read where I cannot buy equipment and then establish a new account. I've also seen where many people think the only reason to have a protection plan is if you have owned equipment - with leased, it seems to be a split opinion. I'll decide on the plan later, but *what are the pros and cons for owning receivers?*

Also, *what are the pros and cons to a dish on the roof vs a freestanding pole?*

Thanks for helping me narrow this down.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The pros of owning your own equipment is that
-You can turn it off and on as your please and never have to send it back to D*
-You can upgrade it without the DBSTalk police going after you
-You can sell it when you are done with it and recoup some/all/more than you paid for it
-Adding it to your account doesn't extend or create a committment

The cons of owned equipment are:
-*Supposedly* it cost more to own it than it does it lease it, but some people haven't looked at the buy/sell/trade section lately and figured out there is more stuff that is owned than just an expensive HR21P-200.
-If it dies and you don't have the PP, the replacement is leased. The solution is to have a spare to limp by on for 30 days and only have the PP when you need it. 
-*Supposedly* you can't recoup all your money you paid for it if you decide to sell it, but some just got burned with the $800 HR10.

Pros of a pole mount
-No holes in the roof, but millions don't leak anyway, that is just a personal preference
-You can brush the show off with a broom in your underwear from the back door of your house instead of getting on the roof
-Can help with LOS issues

Pros of a roof mount
-None that I have seen :grin:
-nothing in the yard to bump out of alignment when mowing


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

richierich said:


> Just get the #1 Satellite Provider of HD and you will Love it!!! I've been with them since 1995 and I don't regret it at all.


#1 satellite provider of HD??:nono2:

hahaha u must be kidding

maybe #1 in poor customer service:eek2:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

domingos35 said:


> #1 satellite provider of HD??


Yes. 197>152


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Good answers. As to your copy to DVD question... You can use a video capture card in a computer for SD, a Hauppauge HDPVR for HD, or a DVD recorder. If you use a directv receiver (not DVR)+HDPVR+SageTv software+media extender, you can actually create your own DVR using a computer, with unlimited hard drive space, and EVERYTHING is saved and can be burned to DVD as you wish (psst, thats what I am doing).

Any of the DVRs are ok, and all have the same interface. The HR24 is of course, newer, with a faster processor, which makes thumbing through the guide faster, and direct channel entry more reliable. For actually TV watching, however, they are all comparable EXCEPT some HR24's, which output RGB instead of YPrPb, and cause some loss of PQ on a few brands of TV. THe HR20 uses two chips, instead of one, and even though it is the oldest, it is the seconds fastest. It, however, will not do 3D. The HR21 is the slowest, and the HR22 and HR23 are acceptable. 

Pole mounts are my preference, since you can do your own peaking, snow brushing, etc. Roof mounts work fine though. Just more difficult to maintain yourself.

Solidsignal is on this forum. Try sending him a PM if you cant get through to their email address.


----------



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the informed advice. My situation is pretty simple - one HD TV, which is where the DVR would be, and one other TV, currently non-HD and only connected to cable directly, no box. Maybe I can get only the DVR through D* and then own a second box of some kind for the ancillary TV. I need to check the site again - *are there any monthly savings if I do that?*

Re: installation - currently, the cable comes to a box on the side of the house, then runs around to the back and comes through the wall into the den, where the HDTV is. When we upgraded to an HD TV and digital cable in '07, we ran another line off the box, through the rafters and down the wall in the living room, beside the other TV. *If I again go with the dish cabling around the house, what are my cabling options to get the signal from the den DVR to the box in the living room? If I go whole house, is that coax? ethernet?*

Tonight, I remembered that I called about satellite about 6 years ago when I was living in the Dallas area. IIRC, they suggested someone coming out to basically pre-qualify me - installation place, line of sight to the satellite, etc. *Does that kind of thing still happen?*



Davenlr said:


> As to your copy to DVD question... You can use a video capture card in a computer for SD, a Hauppauge HDPVR for HD, or a DVD recorder. If you use a directv receiver (not DVR)+HDPVR+SageTv software+media extender, you can actually create your own DVR using a computer, with unlimited hard drive space, and EVERYTHING is saved and can be burned to DVD as you wish.


The main thing I was hoping for was the ability to use the second tuner to output to the DVD Recorder in the background while the other tuner was used to watch or record something else. I loved being able to double-task under the previous TWC DVR software. (Anyone old enough to remember the commercial, "I'm cleaning my oven!")

I do have a computer connected to the TV. It's WinXP though and I was thinking about installing Mythbuntu in a dual boot arrangement to use the computer as a 'third tuner' when needed. Anyone have experience with any HD capture cards and Linux?

Thanks again,
JEFF


----------



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> Solidsignal is on this forum. Try sending him a PM if you cant get through to their email address.


Forgot to mention... I did send another note to a 4th e-mail address today and got a prompt reply. They had e-mail trouble over the weekend. Unfortunately, my back and forth was at the end of the day, so I hope to make some progress on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

There are no _monthly_ savings for owned equipment, unless you use it for only a couple months out of the year.

They can re-use your existing wiring, there will most likely be a line from the dish to that box you mentioned on your house. Inside they will put in a splitter and use existing stuff from there, replacing connector ends as needed.

If you wanted someone to come out and look at everything beforehand, that costs extra. They will do it before they start the install for free on the same day of the install, right when they show up. It's not cost effective to come out twice.


----------



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

matt1124 said:


> There are no _monthly_ savings for owned equipment, unless you use it for only a couple months out of the year.


That's what I was trying to decipher. Since I'm starting from scratch, I saw that the new offer included an HD DVR and an HD receiver. I wondered if there was any cost benefit to having my own receiver vs. taking theirs. Thanks.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> #1 satellite provider of HD??:nono2:
> 
> hahaha u must be kidding
> 
> *maybe #1 in poor customer service*:eek2:


Dont even get me started. E* reps still think there are WB and UPN affiliates out there same as their website. Someone should really update them on info.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

SVTarHeel said:


> That's what I was trying to decipher. Since I'm starting from scratch, I saw that the new offer included an HD DVR and an HD receiver. I wondered if there was any cost benefit to having my own receiver vs. taking theirs. Thanks.


When they are offering it free, it is hard to pass up. Notice the leased R22 in my equipment list. I would just as well have an owned piece there, but the R22 was free and does everything. Now if it was an R16, it would be long gone...


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

SVTarHeel said:


> OK, I was afraid that I had lost my copy to DVD function for good. I had read that Dish and TiVo had that option, but DIRECTV was never mentioned.
> 
> And I can contact a place like Solid Signal to schedule an install with HR24/H24, getting the D* offers from them. *Since the AAA offer is a special number, does that mean it only works 'direct' with/through DIRECTV?*
> 
> ...


On the copy to DVD function, its a bit different with DIRECTV. If I remember right, on TW cable, once you started the copy it ran on the secondary tuner of the DVR. So you could watch something live, while it was running. With DIRECTV, you are watching what you are recording, until it finishes.

On the AAA question, if I understand your question, I don't think you can order from AAA and then purchase the equipment from Solid Signal. You can call 800-370-3578 and ask and use this [link] for more details.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

SVTarHeel said:


> That's what I was trying to decipher. Since I'm starting from scratch, I saw that the new offer included an HD DVR and an HD receiver. I wondered if there was any cost benefit to having my own receiver vs. taking theirs. Thanks.


Resale value is the only cost benefit. You have to pay mirror/lease fees regardless. It could turn out pretty well though. I managed to sell my owned H21 for double what I paid. But timing is everything. Problem is unless you switch providers, you probably won't be selling while your equipment is still worth something. Also factor in the time and effort convincing D* your equipment is owned. It's a constant battle.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

It varies by individual, but there are really very few benefits to owning anymore. I have 2 HD tv's, hence 2 HD dvr's, I don't need three unactivated sitting in a closet. I don't need to have 2 or 3 unactivated to be activated during (insert sport here) season to catch every minute of every game. I don't necessarily plan on leaving anytime soon, so commitments don't affect my decision at all(been with D* since 1997). I don't want 3 or 4 unused stb's sitting around making me feel like Sanford and Son....eSATA works great, so I have no need or desire to open up the boxes, much less hassle as well, eSATA drive starts to fail, grab another, copy the old to the new drive, and you're back in business. SOme people are just adamant about owning the equipment....


----------



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I think I'm getting there. I am planning to talk to the Solid Signal folks tomorrow afternoon and will probably call the AAA number as well, to see what the options are there.

A couple more things...

+ the cabling for whole house setup - are the boxes connected by coax or ethernet?

+ since I have a 160GB drive in my TWC box, I'm thinking that 500GB in a HR24 will be plenty. Are there any problems with D* boxes and Harmony remotes?

+ With my simple system of two TVs, do I need to worry about any additions? Since I'm just starting, I haven't looked at a ton of the info on SWiM LNBs, BBCs, etc. I was thinking that, with 1 DVR and receiver (maybe even 2 DVRs), the basic dish and accessories would be enough. Speaking of DVRs, I see that 'DVR Service' shows as $7. Is that a single charge for multiple DVRs or per unit? Or something else?



RACJ2 said:


> On the copy to DVD function, its a bit different with DIRECTV. If I remember right, on TW cable, once you started the copy it ran on the secondary tuner of the DVR. So you could watch something live, while it was running. With DIRECTV, you are watching what you are recording, until it finishes.


Copying a DVD in the background was possible using the previous TWC DVR software. Currently, it's as you describe on DIRECTV - I can record what's on the screen but the box is effectively tied up for anything other than using the tuners to record. I usually start a DVD when I go to bed, turn the TV off and then finalize the disc the next day.

(RACJ2, I see the AAA link is set to zip 75071. Before I moved back home, I lived in McKinney for 10 months of my 14 years in Collin County.)


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> I don't want 3 or 4 unused stb's sitting around making me feel like Sanford and Son....


:grin:


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

SVTarHeel said:


> Thanks everyone, I think I'm getting there. I am planning to talk to the Solid Signal folks tomorrow afternoon and will probably call the AAA number as well, to see what the options are there.
> 
> A couple more things...
> 
> ...


On your questions:

1. For MRV the DVRs are connected via cable, but also have an Ethernet connection to your router. You can use this [link] to a thread that gives you info and a diagram.

2. The DVR service is $7 per account, # of DVR's does not matter.

3. I use a Harmony remote with my DVR, they work fine.

And I'm not sure why the AAA link had that zip code, since its not mine. Although McKinney isn't too far from where I live. Good luck with the switch to DIRECTV!


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

You have to jump through a few hoops to get 100% functionality with harmony (or any universal for that matter). The long press commands won't work unless you have harmony support add the pronto hex for you or you learn them from a one-for-all remote. HERE are the details.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mdavej said:


> You have to jump through a few hoops to get 100% functionality with harmony (or any universal for that matter). The long press commands won't work unless you have harmony support add the pronto hex for you or you learn them from a one-for-all remote. HERE are the details.


You mean like skip to end? They worked fine for my 880.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Never worked for me on any harmony. Maybe they finally added them to the database. Are you saying you can hold the play button and get slow motion, hold ffwd or rew and skip to tick, or hold skip or replay to jump to the beginning or end? I know multiple presses can sometimes give the same results, but there is no alternative to slomo. Does that actually work on your harmony?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Never worked for me on any harmony. Maybe they finally added them to the database. Are you saying you can hold the play button and get slow motion, hold ffwd or rew and skip to tick, or hold skip or replay to jump to the beginning or end? I know multiple presses can sometimes give the same results, but there is no alternative to slomo. Does that actually work on your harmony?


I also have a Harmony 880 and changed something on it just yesterday. It was the first time I had plugged it in and about a year. Updates were available for multiple devices, including my DirecTV DVR. So, the function mentioned may now be included. I can't remember if that works or not, but I will check this evening and report back if Sigma hasn't already.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

mdavej said:


> You have to jump through a few hoops to get 100% functionality with harmony (or any universal for that matter). The long press commands won't work unless you have harmony support add the pronto hex for you or you learn them from a one-for-all remote. HERE are the details.


For the most part, my Harmony did most commands just by going on line and setting it up. Those codes are good to know, but I use <FF> and then <Slip> to jump to the next tick. And if you don't like pressing 2 keys, you can create a macro to do it.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> On your questions:
> 
> 1. For MRV the DVRs are connected via cable, but also have an Ethernet connection to your router. You can use this [link] to a thread that gives you info and a diagram.
> 
> ...


Probably should be clarified (though it is in the diagram) that only one receiver connects to the router, not all of them.

I have found there are A LOT of diagrams to be found on the site and for me it was easy to get confused.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> It varies by individual, but there are really very few benefits to owning anymore. I have 2 HD tv's, hence 2 HD dvr's, I don't need three unactivated sitting in a closet. I don't need to have 2 or 3 unactivated to be activated during (insert sport here) season to catch every minute of every game. I don't necessarily plan on leaving anytime soon, so commitments don't affect my decision at all(been with D* since 1997). I don't want 3 or 4 unused stb's sitting around making me feel like Sanford and Son....eSATA works great, so I have no need or desire to open up the boxes, much less hassle as well, eSATA drive starts to fail, grab another, copy the old to the new drive, and you're back in business. *SOme people are just adamant about owning the equipment*....


I bet anyone wanting out of their E* contract right now for loss of channels wishes they owned their equipment. To me it means that I control my account more. If I chose to leave D* tomorrow for any reason I can recoup some of my money to pay the next provider. Not to mention that if you want to add a larger internal that you are not supposed to open leased equipment. I didnt mind being in a contract with D* for 2 years but I dont want to renew it every 2 years.

Not to mention its a cheaper option to buy then lease. I paid around $125 for my HD DVR's and D* wants $199 for them. I got the HR20's and the R22's like I wanted and its all good. Yeah I feel like I am forced to keep the PP around in case needed but I could do like someone else said and keep a spare and then just at the PP when I need it and wait a month but I dont feel right about doing that.

To each their own. I like the options. Im sure others are glad to have D* be responsible for all their equipment but me I want to not feel like I am under someone elses boot. My equipment and I am a month to month customer. That is just fine and dandy with me.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

joshjr said:


> I could do like someone else said and keep a spare and then just at the PP when I need it and wait a month but I dont feel right about doing that.


To each their own. I have PP and will continue to subscribe to it, but I wouldn't have any qualms about getting it only when needed. I see it like this: If you cancel it earlier than a year, then you are responsible for the repairs that you got in the few months you had the PP. To me, that works both ways. If you pay for the whole year, then you have fulfilled everything on your end, repair or not.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

SVTarHeel said:


> Are there any problems with D* boxes and Harmony remotes?


Biggest "issue" I have with mine is that I have a Todo macro programmed, but because it requires so many key presses to get to, it's too long to macro by one command.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

joshjr said:


> I bet anyone wanting out of their E* contract right now for loss of channels wishes they owned their equipment. To me it means that I control my account more. If I chose to leave D* tomorrow for any reason I can recoup some of my money to pay the next provider. Not to mention that if you want to add a larger internal that you are not supposed to open leased equipment. I didnt mind being in a contract with D* for 2 years but I dont want to renew it every 2 years.
> 
> Not to mention its a cheaper option to buy then lease. I paid around $125 for my HD DVR's and D* wants $199 for them. I got the HR20's and the R22's like I wanted and its all good. Yeah I feel like I am forced to keep the PP around in case needed but I could do like someone else said and keep a spare and then just at the PP when I need it and wait a month but I dont feel right about doing that.
> 
> To each their own. I like the options. Im sure others are glad to have D* be responsible for all their equipment but me I want to not feel like I am under someone elses boot. My equipment and I am a month to month customer. That is just fine and dandy with me.


+1.

I feel the same way and if I want to Open up my DVR and Replace the hard drive with a 2 TB Drive (which I did) then I don't Violate the TOS. I concur wholeheartedly.


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

SVTarHeel said:


> Thanks everyone, I think I'm getting there. I am planning to talk to the Solid Signal folks tomorrow afternoon and will probably call the AAA number as well, to see what the options are there.
> 
> A couple more things...
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to TRY taking TV a little less serious.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Xsabresx said:


> Probably should be clarified (though it is in the diagram) that only one receiver connects to the router, not all of them.
> 
> I have found there are A LOT of diagrams to be found on the site and for me it was easy to get confused.


To clarify further, with WHDVR and the Internet Connection Kit, no receivers are connected to the router. The Internet Connection Kit is hooked to a coax from the satellite splitter. The kit is also hooked to an ethernet cable that goes to the router. This enables all the receivers to have access to your home network and the Internet.

- Merg


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Biggest "issue" I have with mine is that I have a Todo macro programmed, but because it requires so many key presses to get to, it's too long to macro by one command.


You can get around this by learning a couple of commands in a row in one raw learn. I've done 15 step macros like this for things like unlocking parental controls.


----------



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks again for the earlier replies. I've had to table this for a couple of months but am now strongly considering pulling the trigger before the holidays. 

Here's where you can help me:
We regularly get a mailing that offers a $5/mo cheaper price. Unfortunately, SolidSignal can't match that DirecTV-only offer. The D* website has a holiday rate of $5 off for a year, so that may be match-able if we go via SolidSignal.

Now, I'm weighing the alternate possibility of bundling with AT&T, rejoining AAA and how to couple that with the $10/mo referral fom a good friend who's also a recent DirecTV subscriber. (He told me he scheduled his install online and selected the HR24, no problem, so I'm hopeful there.) I'm not interested in the CostCo option.

From reading what people have said above, it looks like I can contact D* directly and get the $10 referral credit and $5 holiday promo, then potentially contact AT&T to get an additional $5 off. If I go through AAA first, I'm wondering if I can still do all of the above. If so, I wonder what order to add the discounts. Any thoughts on how to save the most money?

And, I have a leftover question from my earlier posts:
With my simple system of two TVs (one HD, one SD), do I need to worry about any additions? Since I'm just starting, I haven't looked at a ton of the info on SWiM LNBs, BBCs, etc. I was thinking that, with 1 DVR and receiver (maybe even 2 DVRs), the basic dish and accessories would be enough.

One other random question. I think I read something about using an external hard drive deactivates the receiver's internal HDD - is that correct? Do I lose 500GB by adding 1TB?


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

SVTarHeel said:


> Thanks everyone, I think I'm getting there. I am planning to talk to the Solid Signal folks tomorrow afternoon and will probably call the AAA number as well, to see what the options are there.
> 
> A couple more things...
> 
> ...


If you order the Whole House DVR setup, your STB's will be connected via coax, no ethernet cables needed.

Most people who use the Harmony remotes report no problems with the D* boxes.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just my 2 cents but I'd get two HR2x. . . even though you had one SD TV. . . With MRV you can burn anything from either HR to your DVD - typically connected via component.

Adding an external HD doesn't power down the internal HD, but you do lose the space. With 2 HR24s (or 22) you'd have 1 TB of total space - 800 Gb for your recordings.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

SVTarHeel said:


> ...From reading what people have said above, it looks like I can contact D* directly and get the $10 referral credit and $5 holiday promo, then potentially contact AT&T to get an additional $5 off. If I go through AAA first, I'm wondering if I can still do all of the above. If so, I wonder what order to add the discounts. Any thoughts on how to save the most money?
> 
> And, I have a leftover question from my earlier posts:
> With my simple system of two TVs (one HD, one SD), do I need to worry about any additions? Since I'm just starting, I haven't looked at a ton of the info on SWiM LNBs, BBCs, etc. I was thinking that, with 1 DVR and receiver (maybe even 2 DVRs), the basic dish and accessories would be enough.
> ...


I would start by calling the AAA number and asking about the referral. I was able to do both back when the referral was only $50. Since it went to $100, some have said they couldn't get it with the AAA discount.

I recommend that you do go with 2 DVR's and whole house (MRV). You then have the capability of recording more then 2 shows in the same time slot. With MRV, you can watch the recordings from any receiver.

If you add a 1TB external drive, you only get 1TB of storage total. The internal drive isn't used. So you only gain 500 GB by adding the external drive. The other reason to go with 2 DVR's and MRV, is it might not be necessary to add any external drives. You will get your full 1TB of storage between the 2 DVR's.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

SVTarHeel said:


> Thanks again for the earlier replies. I've had to table this for a couple of months but am now strongly considering pulling the trigger before the holidays.
> 
> Here's where you can help me:
> We regularly get a mailing that offers a $5/mo cheaper price. Unfortunately, SolidSignal can't match that DirecTV-only offer. The D* website has a holiday rate of $5 off for a year, so that may be match-able if we go via SolidSignal.
> ...


DirecTV is pretty strict nowadays that in order to get the referral credit you need to call the specific number for the referral. In order to get the AAA discount, you need to call a specific AAA number. Since they are different, you cannot combine those anymore. It should be possible to do the AT&T bundling though as long as you wait until after you have your account set up. That way you can take advantage of the referral or AAA discounts first.

I would also recommend going with 2 HD-DVRs and the WHDVR setup. Along with having additional storage space, access to recordings on either TV, and not having to worry about upgrading the one receiver to HD down the road, you will get a better picture on the SDTV and there is a greater chance that you will get HR24's.

- Merg


----------



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

The Merg said:


> DirecTV is pretty strict nowadays...


I ran some early errands and, while waiting for the bank to open, I called the AAA number - no specials, not even the holiday promo of an additional $5 off for 12 months. Since I'm not a member anymore, spending ~$65 to save an extra $100 might be a bit overboard.

I also called the DirecTV # on a mailer we got re: an extra $5 off. He said I could sign up it via that offer or thru the holiday promotion - same cost. I asked about AT&T DSL and he said he'd be transferring me to find out more about that, so I declined. I want to make sure I have my stuff lined up before I contact either D* or AT&T for that part.

My current thinking is to go with 2 DVRs. That gives me 4 tuners, right? How does the scheduler work? Currently, I have about 45 series scheduled on my Time Warner DVR (many of which are 'out of season' currently). I have the network shows with higher priority and the cable shows (which get repeated) set to a lower priority. After new shows start in January, there's one time when there are 5 things on at once that I want to record. Can I set them all from one DVR and let it make up its mind which is which or do I need to divide things up myself per DVR?

With just 2 DVRs and 2 TVs do I need to consider any of the 'advanced' topics like SWiM, etc.?


----------



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

I forgot to mention the procedure, so I thought I'd post separately. As I see it, here's what I need to do, in order:

1) get my friend's account number

2) go to the website and place the order with all the details, schedule an install, etc. I presume I'll be getting $10/mo. off for the referral and $5/mo. for the holiday promo

3) (shouldn't I do all the rebate stuff here, after I place the order but before the install?)

4) contact AT&T re: DSL (the one hesitancy about waiting til this point is the D* offer of $10 off/10 mos. if I bundle DSL with satellite service. I don't know if that's 'combinable' with the above discounts or not.)

I'd appreciate any thoughts or advice on the above.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

SVTarHeel said:


> I ran some early errands and, while waiting for the bank to open, I called the AAA number - no specials, not even the holiday promo of an additional $5 off for 12 months. Since I'm not a member anymore, spending ~$65 to save an extra $100 might be a bit overboard.
> 
> I also called the DirecTV # on a mailer we got re: an extra $5 off. He said I could sign up it via that offer or thru the holiday promotion - same cost. I asked about AT&T DSL and he said he'd be transferring me to find out more about that, so I declined. I want to make sure I have my stuff lined up before I contact either D* or AT&T for that part.
> 
> ...


Not sure about your AAA discount comment. You should get $10/mo for 20 mo's for a total of $200. Then they usual have introductory offers for about $50 to join AAA.

The 2 DVR's will give you the capability of recording on 4 different tuners simultaneously. If you have a fifth program, at the same time, it won't record. The scheduling for each DVR is separate. So you have to make the decision on which DVR you want to record the programs. No logic built into the WHDVR.

On the priority of programs, you have a series manager per DVR. You set them up from 1 to 50, with 1 having the highest priority. I believe the max is 50, although I don't have that many set up.


----------



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

RACJ2 said:


> Not sure about your AAA discount comment. You should get $10/mo for 20 mo's for a total of $200. Then they usual have introductory offers for about $50 to join AAA.


Sorry for the confusion - since I can't combine the offers, I can get $100 for the referral (and my friend gets the same) or I can get $200 via AAA. So, I'd be spending money to save the extra $100 and cut him out of the savings as well, so probably not worth it.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

OK, that makes more sense now. Although you would be getting AAA service as well, but I understand about cutting your friend out. If you are doing the ordering online, be sure you start on this referral page [link] or you might not be eligible. If you start from the normal order page, it may not ask for the referral. Then if you call in, they could tell you its too late, you have to cancel and start over.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

One other thing to point out about having 5 things scheduled at once. DirecTV handles priorities pretty well, so if you do what you have done with putting cable shows lower than the network shows, the receiver will pick up that show #5 is being reaired at a later time and will record it then since it can't record it during its first airing.

Each receiver can have up to 50 series links. You have to set up the SL's on each receiver independently. For us, I use one receiver for all of my SL's and the other is used for the kids and wife.

- Merg


----------



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

The Merg said:


> DirecTV handles priorities pretty well, so if you do what you have done with putting cable shows lower than the network shows, the receiver will pick up that show #5 is being reaired at a later time and will record it then since it can't record it during its first airing.


Excellent. I was hoping there were some smarts built-in. I went to my friend's house last Sunday to audition the system but he uses his TV about as differently as possible from what I do, so he wasn't familiar with the stuff I wanted to know.

As an update, I talked to the Solid Signal folks - since they can match the referral $10/mo and holiday $5/mo, I think I'll go thru them to guarantee HR24s.


----------



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

I think I may be down to my final new question ::fingers crossed::

How easy is it to make package changes? For example, until I see how I like everything, should I start with the low end channel lineup and then move up if needed? Or start at the top and work down? I'm not necessarily thinking of changing several times a year - I just didn't know how easy it was to adjust things up or down and, therefore, how much time I should spend making sure I had everything I wanted from the outset.

My initial thought was to go with Choice Extra, but thought I might bump it up if changing later would be a pain. Or, go down to Choice while we got used to the changes and then upgrading later on if it was pretty easy.

Thanks for the pointers so far - you all have taken a lot of the stress and guesswork out of the decision.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Its easy to change packages, so go with the one that you like the best. The only thing you have to consider is the promo requires a minimum package of Choice Xtra in order to continue getting the free HD. Also, they do come out with new packages and then some of the old ones are no longer available.



> Offers end 2/9/11 and are based on approved credit; credit card required, except in MA & PA. New customers only (lease required). Applicable use tax adjustment may apply to the retail value of the installation. Prices include a $24 bill credit for 12 months after rebate, plus an additional $5 with online rebate and consent to email alerts. In months 13-24, bill credit will be $14/mo. Eligibility based on ZIP code. Free HD requires the CHOICE XTRA package or higher, activation of HD Access and Auto Bill Pay.† Whole-Home DVR service required for second receiver upgrade. Additional fees required. With 24-month agreement. Limited-Time Bonus Offer: Extra $5 savings offer ends 12/25. Requires CHOICE or above for online orders and CHOICE XTRA or above for phone orders.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Did I miss it or did no one mention the Early termination fee charged by both DirecTV and Dishnetwork?

I only mention it because the OP said "Will a satellite installation affect any of my existing TWC lines? Since we've never dabbled with satellite, I'm not 100% committed yet, so I'd like the option to easily go back to cable internet if we encounter a horrible situation of some kind."


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> Did I miss it or did no one mention the Early termination fee charged by both DirecTV and Dishnetwork?
> 
> I only mention it because the OP said "Will a satellite installation affect any of my existing TWC lines? Since we've never dabbled with satellite, I'm not 100% committed yet, so I'd like the option to easily go back to cable internet if we encounter a horrible situation of some kind."


Good point. With the activation of new equipment there is a 24 month commitment. Canceling service prior to the end of the commitment will result in a $20 fee per month remaining on the commitment. There is no grace period unless specified in your state's law.

- Merg


----------



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

The Merg said:


> DirecTV handles priorities pretty well, so if you do what you have done with putting cable shows lower than the network shows, the receiver will pick up that show #5 is being reaired at a later time and will record it then since it can't record it during its first airing.


While I'm thinking about it, does it matter to the system which airing I schedule? If I schedule a recording for Thursday at midnight and it's shown 3 hours earlier, at 9pm, with no conflict the next week, which one will it pick up?

How about missed or incomplete recordings? If the station is unavailable for some reason or something hiccups 10 minutes into the recording, does it get rescheduled automagically?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

SVTarHeel said:


> While I'm thinking about it, does it matter to the system which airing I schedule? If I schedule a recording for Thursday at midnight and it's shown 3 hours earlier, at 9pm, with no conflict the next week, which one will it pick up?
> 
> How about missed or incomplete recordings? If the station is unavailable for some reason or something hiccups 10 minutes into the recording, does it get rescheduled automagically?


Except for the airing that you use to create the SL, the receiver will always try to record the first instance of an episode. If it can't and there are other airings, it will try to grab one of those.

- Merg


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SVTarHeel said:


> While I'm thinking about it, does it matter to the system which airing I schedule? If I schedule a recording for Thursday at midnight and it's shown 3 hours earlier, at 9pm, with no conflict the next week, which one will it pick up?
> 
> How about missed or incomplete recordings? If the station is unavailable for some reason or something hiccups 10 minutes into the recording, does it get rescheduled automagically?


And it will re record something if it was cut short due to power outage or something like that..

And for scheduling on your dvrs, especially if you have WHDVR, what I recommend is split up all your networks, and then all shows on networks x and y, put on one dvr, all on o and f on another...

For example, for my folks, I set up one of their dvrs to record all their cbs and nbc shows, and another to record all their abc and fox shows.. and then i split up their cable shows, 3 or 4 networks on one, the rest on the other... That way there will be the least conflicts possible, and none on the networks, which don;t run repeats of shows very often or consistently... And when new shows come on, its easy to remember where to set them to record without thinking about it because you already know which recorder to use... Just remember to set them in the priority list in the right spot.. network shows on top of cable shows...

I have way to many dvrs.. I actually set up one network, and one sports team for my main 4 dvrs, then catch all the cable shows on the others.. I never run into a tuner shortage or a conflict on my main dvrs, and the dvrs do a fantastic job of dealing with conflicts on cable shows for me, which it does all the time...

For you, I'd suggest you do what I did for my folks... Also, make use of the keep at most and keep until i delete featureless.. I love shows like build it bigger, but i always let those be deleted as space is needed where as my network tv shows i set to keep until i delete, so i never loose any of them to a show like build it bigger, because i know build it bigger will be on again, and I watch them when they are convenient, even if its not the same episode for another six months... my tv show though, maybe not on again for years.. lol


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

SVTarHeel said:


> While I'm thinking about it, does it matter to the system which airing I schedule? If I schedule a recording for Thursday at midnight and it's shown 3 hours earlier, at 9pm, with no conflict the next week, which one will it pick up?
> 
> How about missed or incomplete recordings? If the station is unavailable for some reason or something hiccups 10 minutes into the recording, does it get rescheduled automagically?


One other thing to note. What happens if in the middle of a recording, you have a power outage? It will stop recording your show, but will start recording again when the power comes back on. So you end up with 2 listings of that program. One with the recording before the outage and one with the rest of the program after the outage.

One thing I recommend is that you put your DVR's on a UPS. Where I live, there are a lot of brown outs in the summer. They can cause issues with the DVR and recordings. A UPS helps ensure you are able to watch the recording that you planned on.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> One other thing to note. What happens if in the middle of a recording, you have a power outage? It will stop recording your show, but will start recording again when the power comes back on. So you end up with 2 listings of that program. One with the recording before the outage and one with the rest of the program after the outage.
> 
> One thing I recommend is that you put your DVR's on a UPS. Where I live, there are a lot of brown outs in the summer. They can cause issues with the DVR and recordings. A UPS helps ensure you are able to watch the recording that you planned on.


Also, if you are watching the Super Bowl or some important event while it is rebooting you are not watching your Event which can take 10 minutes or more to fully Reboot.

How will everyone at the party like that?

I have all of my DVRs on UPSs that have Battery Backup/Surge Protection/Line Conditioning/Automatic Voltage Regulation. Expensive yes but I am Protected as much as possible from interruptions and surges and spikes and the worst thing you can do to a hard drive is to instantly shut off the drive without a "Graceful Shutdown" and that is one thing that kills drives prematurely.


----------



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks again for the help. I started the order on Friday through Solid Signal so I hope to change my questions to "now that I have D*, how do I ____________?"


----------

